# Where can I find a good, used kayak?



## aubie (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm looking to buy my first boat.  It will mainly be a small river (Hooch) and flat water boat.  I'd like to find a good used one, but can't seem to find a whole lot.  I've looked on craigslist and on georgiakayakfishing.com.  I haven't paddled any yet, but I'm interested in the FeelFree Moken and Wilderness Tarpon (possibly others).  May not be realistic, but I'd like to stay around $500 or less.  Any thoughts, or anyone looking to upgrade?


----------



## nickel back (Mar 16, 2011)

craigslist,just keep watch,they go quick....


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 16, 2011)

There is a Pawn shop in Milledgeville that had four last week for 300.00 each.


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Mar 16, 2011)

and georgiakayakfishing.com they have a classified section


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 16, 2011)

You can spend $500 at Academy sporting goods and get a brand new Perception Pescador, which is a 2008 model Tarpon that has been rebadged. I plan on using mine on the 'hooch. However, you could get a used one with a paddle and PFD for less if that's the road you choose to go down. Just keep monitoring Craigslist and be willing to drive a little bit for a deal.


----------



## 56willysnut (Mar 16, 2011)

use "searchtempest.com" to search craigslist a specified distance from your zip code. 
  Bought both of my Tarpons for $400, $570. Drove to Chatanoog for one and Greenville SC for the other after finding ads there.  Just be ready to go get them. Keep in mind the best time to buy has just passed as the water is warming up... but don't give up. I've seen alot in the Destin area. My tarpon 160 is the old style yak. It's fast.


----------



## state159 (Mar 16, 2011)

I posted a nice tandem, SOT Necky Cruiser II on the Swap and Sell (boat and accessories section) here on GON. It's 14'8" long and I've fished out of it with my grandson. It has a rudder and 2 detachable seats, all for $500.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal,Ronnie!

Like others said,aubie - used ones go fast! Another possibility that's in your price range is an Ocean Kayak "Scrambler." Bass Pro carries 'em, I think. So does Randy,here on the forum.


----------



## wgatling (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.gapaddle.com has a used gear section with several kayaks for sale.

Once you get your kayak, there are also free trips every weekend. 

Nobody plans to swim, but everybody swims. Having a few friends around makes recovering your boat a whole lot easier and safer. Moving water is different than still water. Even slow water moves fast when you are in it.


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Sounds like a good deal,Ronnie!
> 
> Like others said,aubie - used ones go fast! Another possibility that's in your price range is an Ocean Kayak "Scrambler." Bass Pro carries 'em, I think. So does Randy,here on the forum.



I do not sale kayaks except for an occasional used one of mine.  I am only on Ocean Kayaks Pro Staff and a rep not a distributer.


----------



## aubie (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the input.  I think I may just pony up and buy a new boat.  Cedar Creek up in Cave Springs, GA has the Tarpon 100 on sale for $549 right now.  As for the paddle and pfd, I think my REI dividend and 20% coupon will come in handy.  I hope to make the trip up there next Sat.  I'll post pics up when I get it.  Any thoughts on the Tarpon 100?  I like the idea of a 10' boat, but we'll se how it feels on the water.


----------



## Randy (Mar 19, 2011)

Doug Morris has a Moken 10 for sale.  Look on Georgiakayakfishing.com


----------



## aubie (Mar 20, 2011)

Randy, thanks for the heads up.  I can't send the guy a pm or email b/c I'm new to the site.  I posted on the thread for him to give me a call.  If you know Doug personally, would you tell him I'm interested.  Thanks.


----------



## Skoal Brother (Mar 20, 2011)

Can't say it enough Craigslist.  I currently have two sit on top and one sit in kayaks and a three seater mad river canoe.  All were purchased off of craigslist.  My brother and I were out on the hooch this morning fishing.  Caught a few, didn't want to cook fish this evening  so I let them go to catch again.  You might be able to talk me out of my sit in kayak.  Send me a message.  Good luck on your search.


----------



## aubie (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks to all for the help.  I ended up buying the FeelFree  Moken 10.  Looking forward to getting it out on the water this weekend.  Hope the weather holds up.  Glad to finally be part of the club.  Now, on to getting the thing rigged up.  It already has the dog leash drag chain set up, so I think I'll start with the anchor trolley.  I can see how this might get a little addicting!


----------



## Randy (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to the party and yea it is addictive.


----------

